# Francesco Magnanelli



## SuperMilan (24 Luglio 2013)

Non so se è la sezione giusta, visto che il giocatore è un classe '84, ma visto che c'è anche De Rossi posto comunque qui. Premetto che seguo il Sassuolo da un pò di tempo, e a me questo regista ordinato e tecnico piace un sacco. Secondo me ha avuto una carriera molto al di sotto delle sue possibilità. Non so perchè sia rimasto fino a 29 anni a Sassuolo, cioè non so se è una sua scelta personale, ma secondo me una carriera in Serie A in una squadra come l'Atalanta (non proprio salvezza, ma nemmeno Europa) se la sarebbe meritata, che ne pensate?


----------



## mefisto94 (24 Luglio 2013)

Per due motivi : non faceva parte di un vivaio di una squadra da serie A, e comunque è semplicemente esploso tardi. Ha avuto solo un'occasione al Chievo; non sfruttata. Non giocò nemmeno nella Fiorentina in b quell'anno se non sbaglio. Poi fino a 25 anni era in c...


----------



## Hammer (24 Luglio 2013)

È bravino. In una media o media-bassa di A potrebbe giocare tranquillamente.


----------



## SuperMilan (25 Luglio 2013)

Nella Fiorentina effettivamente non giocò mai. Comunque a me dispiace per lui, perchè secondo me una carriera da regista in una squadra di Serie A se la sarebbe potuta tranquillamente fare. Quest'anno lo osserverò volentieri. Ha un passaggio pulito ed è ordinato, oltre a una buona visione di gioco.


----------

